# عن الأسبوع السبعين في نبوة دانيال النبي



## Strident (15 نوفمبر 2009)

سلام المسيح معكم...

عندي سؤال في نبوة السبعين أسبوعاً التي تنبأ بها دانيال النبي في دا 9: 24 - 27


24 سَبْعُونَ أُسْبُوعًا قُضِيَتْ عَلَى شَعْبِكَ وَعَلَى مَدِينَتِكَ الْمُقَدَّسَةِ لِتَكْمِيلِ الْمَعْصِيَةِ وَتَتْمِيمِ الْخَطَايَا، وَلِكَفَّارَةِ الإِثْمِ، وَلِيُؤْتَى بِالْبِرِّ الأَبَدِيِّ، وَلِخَتْمِ الرُّؤْيَا وَالنُّبُوَّةِ، وَلِمَسْحِ قُدُّوسِ الْقُدُّوسِينَ.
25 فَاعْلَمْ وَافْهَمْ أَنَّهُ مِنْ خُرُوجِ الأَمْرِ لِتَجْدِيدِ أُورُشَلِيمَ وَبِنَائِهَا إِلَى الْمَسِيحِ الرَّئِيسِ سَبْعَةُ أَسَابِيعَ وَاثْنَانِ وَسِتُّونَ أُسْبُوعًا، يَعُودُ وَيُبْنَى سُوقٌ وَخَلِيجٌ فِي ضِيقِ الأَزْمِنَةِ.
26 وَبَعْدَ اثْنَيْنِ وَسِتِّينَ أُسْبُوعًا يُقْطَعُ الْمَسِيحُ وَلَيْسَ لَهُ، وَشَعْبُ رَئِيسٍ آتٍ يُخْرِبُ الْمَدِينَةَ وَالْقُدْسَ، وَانْتِهَاؤُهُ بِغَمَارَةٍ، وَإِلَى النِّهَايَةِ حَرْبٌ وَخِرَبٌ قُضِيَ بِهَا.
27 وَيُثَبِّتُ عَهْدًا مَعَ كَثِيرِينَ فِي أُسْبُوعٍ وَاحِدٍ، وَفِي وَسَطِ الأُسْبُوعِ يُبَطِّلُ الذَّبِيحَةَ وَالتَّقْدِمَةَ، وَعَلَى جَنَاحِ الأَرْجَاسِ مُخَرَّبٌ حَتَّى يَتِمَّ وَيُصَبَّ الْمَقْضِيُّ عَلَى الْمُخَرِّبِ».

سؤالي هو عن الأسبوع الأخير...

قبل أن أسأله سأشرح القليل حول الأسابيع الأخرى...لكي يستفيد الآخرون:

و قبل أن أبدأ، هناك ملحوظة: ان الترجمة العربية للأسف ليست جيدة في هذا الجزء...لكن الترجمات الأخرى كفيلة بتوضيح كل شيء...

هذه النبوة تحدد بدقة موعد صلب المسيح...
هذه الأسابيع السبعين هي 490 سنة... 70 × 7 = 490
من خروج الأمر بتجديد أورشليم...هناك 49 سنة سيبنون فيها المدينة..سورها و شارعها (كلمة خليج تستخدم لشارع أيضاً)

و بعدها 62 أسبوع أخرى حتى صلب المسيح...و هناك آراء أخرى أنه حتى بدء خدمته، و الصلب بعد ذلك...

و أحب ان اوضح الآية 26 لأن ترجمتها غير دقيقة:

26 وَبَعْدَ اثْنَيْنِ وَسِتِّينَ أُسْبُوعًا يُقْطَعُ الْمَسِيحُ وَلَيْسَ لَهُ، وَشَعْبُ رَئِيسٍ آتٍ يُخْرِبُ الْمَدِينَةَ وَالْقُدْسَ، وَانْتِهَاؤُهُ بِغَمَارَةٍ، وَإِلَى النِّهَايَةِ حَرْبٌ وَخِرَبٌ قُضِيَ بِهَا.

معناها أنه بعد 62 أسبوعاً يقطع المسيح (الصليب) و لكن ليس لأجله هو (But not for himself)، أي لأجل الآخرين..

و شعب رئيس (The people of a ruler) آت (لم تكن روما قد قامت بعد) يخرب المدينة و القدس...
طبعاً المقصود هو تيطس الذي أخرب المدينة و الهيكل سنة 70 ميلادية...


سؤالي الآن عن الأسبوع السبعين، في الآية 27:
وجدت تفسيرين و لا أستطيع الاختيار بينهما...

27 وَيُثَبِّتُ عَهْدًا مَعَ كَثِيرِينَ فِي أُسْبُوعٍ وَاحِدٍ، وَفِي وَسَطِ الأُسْبُوعِ يُبَطِّلُ الذَّبِيحَةَ وَالتَّقْدِمَةَ، وَعَلَى جَنَاحِ الأَرْجَاسِ مُخَرَّبٌ حَتَّى يَتِمَّ وَيُصَبَّ الْمَقْضِيُّ عَلَى الْمُخَرِّبِ».

من هو الذي يثبت عهداً مع كثيرين، و يبطل الذبيحة في وسط الأسبوع؟ و ما معنى باقي الآية؟
هل هو المسيح، حيث يثبت العهد الجديد، و يبطل الذبيحة باعتباره هو الذبيحة النهائية...

أم هي نبوة عن ضد المسيح، بأنه سيأتي و يقيم عهداً بين دولة إسرائيل الحالية (اليهود) و باقي الدول المحيطة، لمدة سبع سنوات، لكنه يخرقه بعد 3.5 سنة و يمنع الذبائح و يقيم نفسه إلهاً و تبدأ الضيقة العظمى؟

و ما معنى بقية الآية في الحالتين؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (16 نوفمبر 2009)

تفسير الآب انطونيوس فكري 

http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/father_antonios/Daniel/9



*وماذا عن النصف الثاني من الأسبوع؟ هناك تفسيرين:-*

التفسير الأول: الثلاث سنين ونصف الثانية من الأسبوع الأخير هي من وقت صعود المسيح حتى وقت استشهاد اسطفانوس أي حين بدأ اليهود في اضطهاد كنيسة المسيح، وبذلك استحقوا ما حدث لهم على يد تيطس الروماني. وهو ما قيل عنه شعب رئيس آت يخرب المدينة والقدس = وهو قال رئيس آتٍ = لأنه في وقت هذه الرؤيا لم تكن الدولة الرومانية قد قامت بعد.


التفسير الثاني : يقول البعض أنه بعد صلب المسيح توقفت ساعة السبعون أسبوعا النبوية ، أي أن هذه الثلاثة سنين ونصف لم تأتي بعد خصوصا أن 3 سنة = 42 شهرا = 1260 يوما ، المذكورة في سفر الرؤيا ، وبهذا يكون هذا الرأي يعني أن هذه المدة تشير للأيام الأخيرة حين يقبل اليهود ذد المسيح ، وبذلك يتم خرابهم النهائي كما تم خرابهم بيد تيطس من قبل .... 

*وقد يصح كل الرأيين *

انتهى كلام الاب انطونيوس فكري


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*اسابيع دانيال السبعون بالتفصيل :

http://www.truthnet.org/Truthnet-Arabic/70weeks/index.htm*​


----------



## Strident (16 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراً للاستجابة يا أعزائي...


لكن أنا قرأت كل تلك التفسيرات...

و لم أصل إلى رأي نهائي عنها...

سألخص أسئلتي في نقطتين:

لو أن المسيح هو الذي يثبت العهد، فما معنى أنه يثبته لأسبوع؟
و لو أن الكلام عن ضد المسيح، فلماذا هذه النقلة المفاجئة، من الكلام عن المسيح و تدمير تيطس لأورشليم، إلى آخر الأيام؟

سامحوني لو مش عارف أكتب السؤال كويس لكن أنا نفسي أفهم النبوة صح...

دعوني أضيف سؤال أخير:
- الأسابيع التسعة و الستون الأولى...هل تنتهي ببداية خدمة المسيح، أم بصلبه؟

لأنه في الحالة الثانية ربما يكون الصلب هو إبطال الذبيحة في وسط الأسبوع السبعين...


----------

